# افضل كتب الاختبارات اللااتلافية



## enmfg (28 فبراير 2009)

*

NonDestructive Testing and Inspection NDT Books​*


----------



## aly_zz (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الكتاب القيم و بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## enmfg (20 مارس 2009)

مشكورين على الردود واتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الكتب


----------



## زيد جبار (21 مارس 2009)

احسنتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت وفقك الله


----------



## enmfg (1 مايو 2009)

مشكورين على الردود وامنى الافادة للجميع


----------



## احمد الكعبي (7 مايو 2009)

tanks deer 11111111111111111


----------



## وائل عبده (11 مايو 2009)

*tanks deer 11111111111111111*​


----------



## عز الاسلام (12 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## enmfg (29 مايو 2009)

مشكورين على الردود وربنا يقدرنى وافيد المنتدى


----------



## الكاملي (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Eng.Ayman Seed (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين على الردود


----------



## Eng.Ayman Seed (26 أغسطس 2010)

:20:
thannnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## Eng.Ayman Seed (26 أغسطس 2010)

gooooood :67:


----------



## asmerica (29 سبتمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## الهصك (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (18 فبراير 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

